# Shrimp Burger



## pjaveni (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm from South Carolina and Shrimp Burgers are a big thing here. The serve them both fried or grilled. I would love to get a good recipe if any one out hhere can help. Thanks P.J.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

shrimp burgers - Google Search

I've not made shrimp burgers, but some of these look OK ... I may make one or two for myself at some point.

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Sbstitute chopped and cooked shrimp for crab, and use most any crab cake recipe.


----------

